# [After Effects & Premiere] Musikvideo schneiden & bearbeiten



## benway (13. November 2010)

Hallo,

ok, also das war mein Plan: ich habe Videos mit meiner Digitalkamera gedreht, um daraus ein Webvideo für meine Band zu erstellen. 
Angefangen habe ich mit After Effects, weil ich jede Menge Effekte drüberlegen will. Nun aber stelle ich fest, daß After Effects keine Musik abspielt, und es somit nicht möglich ist, die Videoschnipsel an die Musik angepasst zu schneiden. 
Also habe ich es mit Premiere versucht, aber das kommt irgendwie mit dem Videoformat nicht klar, es spielt nur jeweils ein seltsames ruckliges Standbild. (Musik funktioniert aber. Super.) Ich bin jetzt hier auf dieses Thema gestoßen: http://www.tutorials.de/videoschnit...port-adobe-premiere-cs4-nicht-abspielbar.html
Das klingt schon mal hilfreich, also kann ich davon ausgehen, daß es bei mir irgendein Codec-Problem gibt, nicht? Ich kann das allerdings nur schwer nachvollziehen, da die Videos erstens mit Windows Media Player oder VLC Player problemlos laufen, der Codec muß also in meinem System sein. Und zweitens hat das Abspielen in After Effects auch geklappt. Es läuft nur in Premiere nicht, sonst überall. 

Dann: in dem Thema werden diverse andere Schnittprogramme empfohlen. Soweit ganz interessant, aber ich will das fertig geschnittene Material ja am Ende wieder in After Effects importieren, um es mit grausamen Effekten zu malträtieren. 

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag, wie ich das Problem lösen könnte? Ich bin langsam echt am Verzweifeln.


----------



## darkframe (15. November 2010)

Hi,

Audio wird in AfterEffects wiedergegeben, wenn Du die Taste 0 auf dem Ziffernblock drückst. Zum Schneiden eignet sich AfterEffects allerdings nicht, für Effekte natürlich schon, sagt ja schon der Name  . Zum Schneiden ist Premiere besser geeignet, insofern ist Deine Idee, das Schneiden in Premiere zu erledigen und anschließend in AfterEffects die Effekte draufzupacken, schon der richtigere Ansatz.

Um Dir bei Deinem Premiere-Problem helfen zu können, müsstest Du allerdings noch mitteilen, welches Format (Videoformat und Dateiformat) die Videos Deiner Kamera haben und welche Premiere-Version Du verwendest.


----------



## blutsvente (16. November 2010)

Moin benway,

noch ein kleiner Hinweis: wie darkframe schon sagte, wird mit Premiere geschnitten und mit After Effects die PostProduction erledigt. Aber mach's dir und deinem Rechner leichter, und bearbeite jeden Take in AfterEffects mit den entsprechenden Effekten und setze die Einzelteile dann erst in Premiere zusammen. Das vereinfacht die Arbeit ungemein. 

Gruß,
blutsvente


----------



## benway (17. November 2010)

Hallo,

@darkframe: Ich habe jetzt den Codec mit dem Programm GSpot ermittelt. Der Videocodec heisst MJPG oder Motion JPEG, das Format ist AVI. Laut dieses Programmes sind die auch installiert. Und ich benutze Premiere CS4. 
Hm, und ehrlich gesagt - wenn ich die Taste 0 drücke, erklingt nur ein Fehlermeldungs-Ping (ohne Fehlermeldungsfenster). Ich arbeite aber am Laptop, der hat keinen Ziffernblock. 

@blutsvente: Sicher keine schlechte Idee, aber passt irgendwie nicht zu meiner Herangehensweise, ich will die Effekte eher am Schnitt und an der Musik ausrichten. Es ist ja auch nur ein Webvideo - obwohl ich schon merke, wie der Rechner auch hier in die Knie geht. 

Gruß,
Benway


----------



## darkframe (17. November 2010)

Hi,

urrks, MJPEG ist oft ein ziemlich problematischer Codec, weil es davon etliche Varianten gibt (z.B. von Pegasys, Morgan, MainConcept, Canopus u.a.). Es kann also durchaus sein, dass Du zwar einen MJPEG-Codec im System hast, der aber nicht zu Deinen Files passt. Versuchen könntest Du es mit der Installation von hier. In den Einstellungen aktivierst Du dann, dass ffdshow den MJPEG Codec bereitstellen soll (verwendet wird dann, glaube ich, die libavcodec.dll, oder wie die noch heißt...). Vielleicht können AfterEffects und/oder Premiere die Files dann lesen. Wenn's dann auch noch nicht klappt, kannst Du ffdshow auch wieder deinstallieren. Zumindest richtet es keinen Schaden im System an.

Hmm, kannst Du vielleicht irgendwo einen kurzen Clip zum Download zur Verfügung stellen? Dann könnte ich den mal mit verschiedenen Programmen testen. Vielleicht kommen wir dann weiter.

Zum Thema Audiovorschau in AfterEffects:
Anstatt die sogenannte RAM-Vorschau mit der 0-Taste zu starten kannst Du auch auf der rechten Seite im Bereich "Vorschau" auf den Pfeil ganz rechts klicken. Der sieht in etwa so aus: |||> Wenn's dann auch noch nicht klappt, liegt es womöglich auch an den Problemen mit dem Codec.


----------



## benway (21. November 2010)

Hi,
wow, es hat wirklich geklappt! Ich habe ffdshow installiert und konfiguriert, und jetzt laufen die Videos auch in Premiere. Also, vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.

Die RAM-Vorschau kenne natürlich schon, doch der Shortcut-Versuch stößt bei meinem Computer irgendwie auf Gegenwehr. Naja, andere Baustelle *g*. Sie ist halt auch relativ unkomfortabel. Aber egal, Hauptsache, die Videos laufen jetzt, den Rest kriege ich dann schon irgendwie hin. 

Gruß + Dank,
Benway


----------

